# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  هَمَســــاتــــ لسَيّد الإنجـَـــازات (حسّان القضاة)

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






*الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .. أما بعد*


*كم هو رائع أن نُكرّم رجالاً قدّموا جُلّ جهودهم في سبيل خدمة أبناء وطنهم ، ودفع عجلة الرقي في مجتمعهم ، رجالٌ يدفعهم تميّزهم دائما نحو العطاء وتقديم المزيد ، ليكون تألّقهم مثالاً لغيرهم من الرجال ممن يطمحون للوصول الى القمّة ويكون هؤلاء المُتألقين قُدوَة لهم.*

*ان التكريم يعني وضع الشخص المناسب في مكانته المناسبة لعمله وانجازاته  و يدل على ثقافة أبناء المجتمع , وينم عن وعي الآخر و يدل على الاعتراف بالجهد الذي بذله المكرَِّم حتى ساعة تكريمه والإحساس بعطاء الآخرين ..*




**


*أننا اليوم نكرم شاعرنا ومديرنا وصديقنا السيد المدير العام والشاعر (حسان القضاة) الذي شهد له كل من تعامل معه سواءاً كـ زميل أو صديق أو مستمع متلقّنٍ له أو في ميدان العمل ، شهادة حقّ انه نعم الزميل والصديق والكادح , وايضا نِعم الشاعر والمُتحدّث ، وكان دائما وما يزالُ طيب النفسِ حسن المعشر ومؤنس القلب ليكون مثالا حيّـــــــا على رجالٍ صقلوا شخصياتهم بمزيج من الإبداعات في جميع المجالات ، ورجلا سخّر ما آتاهُ الله من العلم والإمكانيات في خدمة الوطن وابنائه ..*

*ان تكريم السيد المدير العام الشاعر (حسان القضاة) هو جزء رئيسي من حلقة مباركة في سلسلة نفيسة نرجو أن لاتستثني أحداً ممن كتبوا كلمة مسؤولة ، أو زرعوا بذرة خيّرة ، أو رفعوا مدماكاً صلباً في بناء هذا الوطن الحبيب ، إن تكريم أي عضو هنا في هذا الصرح الشامخ هو تكريم للقلم الملتزم في قضايا وهموم الوطن والمواطنين وجيل الشباب ، كما هو في الوقت عينه تكريم للرجال الذين يحوّلون الواقع المدقع والمظلم إلى ضوء مبهج بالجهاد ، والعناد ، ومغالبة الصعاب ، والانتصار على العجز في تحقيق المسائل الصعبة عبر اقلامهم المتواضعة ، والجهد الخلاّق الذي يحوّل الحياة إلى مناجم إبداع ، ومنابر إشعاع..*


**


*إن للتكريم صوراً متعددة لا تقتصر فقط على إقامة مراسم الاحتفال وتكريم المحتفى به , ولكن يجب أن نشعر المُكرم أنه دائماً محط الأنظار والاهتمام , وأن هناك الكثيرون الذين يثنون عليه وعلى جهوده وأعماله الرائعة حيال أبناء وطنه , وبذلك يعطيه هذا التكريم تألقاً أكثر وحيوية ورغبة في تقديم الأفضل وإنجازات كثيرة نحن بحاجة إليها ، وبهذا يجعله التكريم ينتقل من دائرة مضاءة إلى أخرى أكثر ضياء .*

*لذلك .. ارتئينا ان تكون هذه المساحة الطيبة مساحة خاصّة للإحتفاء بشاعرنا الكبير صاحب الإبداعات المتواصلة والخدمات الجليلة للوطن وابنائه ، لنُعبّـــــر لمديرنا وقدوتنا عن حبّنــــا واعجابنا وأمانينا بالكلمات او الهمسات او ابيات الشعر او تبادل اطراف الحديث ، وصولاً الى غاية قد لا نصل لها وهي أن نفي شاعرنا السيد (حسان القضاة) حقّهُ كما يجب ان يكون.*



**


*وبعد 4 اعوام من العطاء ، العطاء الجزيل والمتواصل في منتديات الحصن الأردنية*
*لا بُد من ان نذكر مع هذا الإنجاز (صاحب) الإنجاز ، لذلك أُبارك للسيد المدير العام والشاعر (حسان القضاة) الأربعة اعوام من التميّز والرفعة في تقديم هذه المادة الدّسمة وهذا الإبداع المتواصل في خدمة ابناء الوطن وشبابه في اكثر الصروح تميزاً وحضوراً على شبكة الإنترنت ، راجيا من المولى العلي القدير ان يجزيك خيرا عن كل طالب او زائر استفاد وأفادَ من هذا الجمع الطيب المبارك ، ولا بُد من الإشادة ايضا بالجهود الجبّارة في خدمة جميع شرائح المجتمع المتمثّلة في موقعي (الحصن نيوز الإخباري) و (انتخابات نيوز) ، وذلك الحضور القوي لهذين الموقعين وما اكسباهُ هذين الإنجازين العظيمين من خدمات جليلة لجميع زوارهما وكل باحث عن حقيقة الخبر في قلعة الحقيقة.*








*السيد المدير العام والشاعر (حسان القضاة)*

*تاريخ الميلاد 13-3-1984*


*شاعر أردني رائع صدر له ديوان (( بكاء على صدري )) وديوان (( صعبٌ أغادرُ من دمي )) تحت النشر ، ولديه عدد من الروايات الغير مطبوعه ، مدير شركة التكنولوجيا الرقميّة لخدمات الإنترنت ، وعضو هيئة تحرير صحيفة كواليس الأسبوعية ، وعضو في هيئة تحرير مجلة مسارات الثقافيه ، و رئيس تحرير وكالة انباء الحصن نيوز الأردنية وموقع انتخابات نيوز الإنتخابي ، والمدير العام لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية ومنتديات انتخابات نيوز ، والمسؤول الثقافي العام عن مهرجان تراث الاردن.*

*سكان مدينة إربد ، يدرس في تخصص هندسة الاتصالات والبرمجيات.*








*غلاف ديوان (بكاء على صدري) للشاعر (حسان القضاة)*











*مقتطفات من أجمل ما كتبه شاعرنا (حسّـــان القضاة) دعوني انقل بعضها بتصرّف*






*من ينقذ الاحلام
وكيف مدن الشموخ تسقط
وتفضل الاستسلام
كيف بيوت الحب تهوي
ليتضح بأنه زجاج
ما ظنناه رخام
وهل يحق لملكٍ يسقط
أن يسأل
من اطلق السهام
إذن على العرش السلام
وعلى الحب السلام
وستفهم الاميره يوماً
أن الملك كان دون حسام
وأن الحصان الابيض مات منذ عهودٍ
بعدما هرب وقطع اللجام
وستعلم الاميره
ان اطلاق الوعود صعبٌ
عندما يحف الضباب وجوه الانام
وبأن التنازل عن العرش صعب
عندما يكون التاج قلباً
مغلقاً بإحكام
وبأن القصه لن تنتهي
بعد أن تنتهي
بمائه الف عام
وبأن الحب اقدس رابط
قد يجمعُ بين اثنان
جميل لو انتهى بزواجٍ
لكن إذا لم ينتهي
فليس هذا عيبٌ أو حرام
ستقبل الآميره وتنتظر خمساً
وهي خائفةٌ لا تنام
وهو سيحارب الاشباح لاجلها
لكن قتال الاشباح صعبٌ
فكيف إذا كان عليها الرهان
فإذا خسر فانها ستضيع
وينقطع طوق البيلسان
وهو في الحالتين بعدها
سيلبس الاسود ..ويعلن الصيام
هل يغامر بها لاجلها
ويراهن من جديد على القدر
وقدره كم كان خوان
ام هل يكون واقعياً ويمضي
لتبكيها شراينه دوم ان تعلم
بعدما ضاع بين الزحام
أم هل سترضى الاميرة
بحبٍ عاقرٍ
لن ينجب الغلام
لن ينجب الغلام
وسيبقى السؤال خائفاً
يهمس دون كلام
هل نحن خيالٌ أم واقع
نورٌ أم ظلام
وهل اخطائنا إذ احببنا
وابحرنا في مركب الغرام
فهل علمنا بأن المجداف سقط
وما لبسنا من شوقنا
ثوب الآمان
فهل سنترك القرار للريح
تُغرقنا..أو تأخذنا إذا سمحت
إلى آحد الشطآن
أم هل نعود بمجدافٍ واحد حيث كنا
وليس الامران علينا سيان
سيبقى الجواب في صدر الاميره
وسبقى القلب مردداً
من ينقذُ الاحلام
من ينقذُ الاحلام*





*وهدرتِ دمي يوم التقيتهِ
أفتذكرين ذلك العيد
ضحكتكِ هدمت أسوار عقلي
كحقنةِ أوكسجينٍ في الوريد
أتذكرين أحبك مُزاحاً
نعم قد كانت لغريب
وهواتفُ الليل تقتلني
-هذا لأمي-
حاشاكِ وحاشاها الأكاذيب
الكل يحكم بأمري
وينصح بأن إقتليه
فيعيش من جديد
أهو أقرب إليكِ مني
أهو الحلم والحبيب
أيحبك مثلي أم أنه
زادكِ حباً ومثلي لا يزيد
أأخطاءتُ يوماً
بحق عينيكِ أجيبي
فالكأسُ لا يجيب
والليلُ لا يجيب
والله لا يجيب
أين أنا مولاتي
أأنا في حلمٍ رهيب
أتخونُ الألهه حبيبتي
فماذا تبقى للعبيد
وأخاف عليكِ حبيبتي
من الغد البعيد
وأخافُ من الأمس
يرهقُ أجفانكِ بليلٍ كئيب
وأخافُ على همسٍ
تأتي فلا أُسمعها النشيد
وأخافُ من الأمطار بعدك
ومن ليل به أنا وحيد
فسلامٌ لعينيكِ حبيبتي
علّ السلام يليق
وأحبك وأقفل القوس
وأُشعل بالشعر لأجلكِ حريق
وأركعُ شوقاً وتعباً
على رمل المناره
بحبٍ كجرحي عميق
باحترامٍ وحبٍ واخلاصٍ
صادقٍ كدمعي الرقيق
بدعاءٍ وخوفٍ وأمنياتٍ
ووعدٍ بأن أبقى دوماً
الحب والأمان والرفيق وهدرتُ دمي*





*وبكيتُ ندماً
وأصبحت عينيّ
تكرهني..تُعذبني..تُعاديني
بكيتُ حتى اختنقتُ
وما ارتحتُ
وأسمعكِ من بعيد
همساً تناديني
بكيتُ على كُل لحظة
كُنتِ فيها بين يدي
ولم تحضنيني
على كُل مرة
اشتقتُ فيها إليكِ
عطشتُ إليكِ
ولم ترويني
بكيتُ دماً
على رحيلي الغبي
فربما لو كُنتُ بجوارك الآن
بنظرةٍ فقط..تُحييني
ارتجفتُ بشغفٍ
وأنا أذكركِ..
يا سراب العُمرِ..ويا يقيني
يا أميرة الليل
يا فراشة النهار
يا عسلاً وسكر
يا كُفري وديني
* *
اشتقتُ إليكِ بعنفٍ
فضميني بعنفٍ
وبعنفٍ اغمريني
ولملمي زجاج العُمرِ
وارفضي القدر
والى الأبد اعشقيني
فأنتِ تعلمين
مثلما أعلم
من المستحيلِ أن أنساكِ
ومن الجنونِ أن تتناسيني
فلماذا يُصرُّ الليل
في لحظات الجنون
أن الهجر قادم
فهل سيجبركِ القدر أن تهجريني؟؟
وهل سأعيشُ يوماً
بلا عينيكِ
يا أوراق العُمرِ المتعب
ويا قدري الحزينِ
* *
القدرُ ظالمٌ جداً
ولكنه..
لن يمنعكِ في الليل الحزين
أن تسكُنيني
يا معطفي الشتوي
ويا فيروز العُمرِ
ليتكِ..ليتكِ..تفهميني
الدمعُ غاضبٌ جداً
وصادقٌ جداً
وأعلمُ بلا قسمٍ
أنكِ تُصدقيني
فأنا مُنهكٌ جداً
ومحتاجٌ لأن أبكي
على صدرك
فهل تعذُريني
فلملمي دموعَ القهرِ
عن وجنتي
وارسمي قبلةً على جبيني
وباركِ صدري من جديدٍ
فأنا مختنقٌ جداً
وبلمسةٍ سحريةٍ تُنقذيني
وأغمضي عينيكِ فربما
امتزجنا معاً… وذُبنا
وأنتِ تقبليني
* *
ليتكِ تعلمين
كيفَ القهرُ يأكلني
وظلمُ القدرِ يأكلني
فهل يا أميرتي الجميلة
سيأتي يومٌ وتُنصفيني
لا أطلبُ بصدقٍ-قديستي
عن ضياعي المجنون بعينيكِ
أن تُعوضيني
لأني أُدرك
كم تُعانين لأجلي
يا زهر البيلسان
ويا عطر الياسمينِ
لا أطلبُ ..
لقاءاً ولا ورداً ولا عطراً
لا أطلبُ إلا أن تذكريني
وتذكري.. صلّي لأجلنا
ليومٍ نكون فيهِ معاً
وأسمعُ طفلتي منكِ
تركضُ نحونا وبابا تُناديني*


**



*الأعضاء الكرام*

*بإمكانكم نثر همساتكم او رسائلكم الى السيد المدير العام والشاعر (حسان القضاة) هنا*

*مع العلم ان شاعرنا سيكون ضيفنا هذه الليلة هنا في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءا بإذن الله*

*فلا تترددوا بالحضور والأُنس في ضيافة صاحب الأُنس*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]حسان القضاة [/align]



ما رح اقعد امدح ولا رح اقول اشي في وصف الك انت غني عن التعريف 
انت اللي بتواجه الي بيجي فيك بالخير 
دايما بتصفح وبتسامح حتى من الناس اللي حاولو يجيو بالموقع بس لانك انسان 

صاحب هالموقع يا جماعه قد ما رح احكي عنه وقد ما رح امدحه وقد ما حاولت طول الليل اكتب اله 
كلمة بهاي المناسبه  وفعلا انجحت رتبت اكم من كلمة جنب بعض بجوز  حتى استخدمت تعبيرات قوية 

اول ما خلصتها دخلت ع الموضوع الصبح وقبل ما اكبس على اعتماد الموضوع  عملت اله حذف 

لانه حسان بستاهل اقوله هون شكرا بس شكرا 

صدق وجودك معي طول هال3 سنوات كان مصدر قوة الي 
كل ما كنت اوقع بمشكلة كنت تنوجد ومعك الحل 
تنسى  شغلك وهمومك وتقعد تحل بمشاكل الموقع
تعاملت مع كل  عضو بشكل منفرد
قدرت تحل مشاكل وترسم ضحكة وربنا بس اعلم شو بقلبك 
ما بهمني اقعد اكتبلك كلمة  وازين حروفها 
بهمني الكل يعرف مين انت الغريب قبل القريب 
يعرف مين هو الشاعر 
والانسان اللي عرفته انا مها عزمي 
يعرف قديش كنت ورح تظل شاعر الكلمة اللي بتهز 
اللي  مستحيل انسى منظري لما قرأت او ل قصيده الك وقلت واو
يومها رجعت ع البيت ورجعت اقرئ ديوانك وعرفت قديش فاتني وانه الشعر مش حكي مسفط ولا ناس بتعرفش شو بتحكي وعرفت شو انت 

الانسان الصادق بقدر لما يخاطب الناس بقلبه بقدر ينسمع شو ما كان صوته خافت 
والمبدع بترك ابداعه يأثر بالكل 
مش المهم تحقق حلمك 
الاهم حلمك شو اثر بالناس وشو عمللهم 
 مبارك علينا وعليك السنة الرابعه ع الموقع 
مبارك لكل اللي كانو هون ولكل اللي خلوني اعرفك اكثر واكثر 
حتى الناس اللي سببو النا وجع راس جد بشكرهم لانهم بسببهم عرفتك
وعرفت انه في هاي الدنيا ناس موجودين مشان غيرهم اكثر من انهم موجودين مشان حالهم 
رح تظل انسان بفخر اني بيوم عرفته وبفخر انه كنت معك ونائبتك 
رح يظل اسم حسان قضاه علم بحياتي 
شكرا لوجودك وشكرا للدنيا اللي جمعتنا 

مها عزمي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أودّ التذكير ايها الأخوة الكرام بإجتماع الليلة في التاسعة مساءا مع الشاعر والمدير العام السيد (حسان القضاة) ..

مكان الإجتماع هنا ..

حضوركم يزيد من روعة وبهجة الإحتفالية .. فأهلا بكم جميعا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

حسان أكبر من الكلمات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]نستعرض فيما يلي بعضا من مواقع ومنتديات المدير العام (حسان القضاة)[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


انتخابات نيوز



احد المواقع الرائدة في استعراض اخبار العملية الإنتخابية ومتابعة حيثياتها ، بالإضافة الى أخبار المرشحين والإعلان عنهم ، والمقالات المتنوعة ، اضافة الى كواليس العملية الإنتخابية ومتابعة المخالفات ويحتوي على عدّة روابط قانونية وروابط لمقالات كُتاب اردنيين وغير ذلك مما يخص الانتخابات الاردنية..

يتميز الموقع في سرعة نقل الخبر والمعلومة ، ويتابعه هيئة مُحررين من النخبة تتابع عن كثب اخبار العملية الانتخابية وتضع القاريء الأردني في صورة الوضع الإنتخابي في الأردن ..


رابط الموقع هو : http://entkhabat-news.com/[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


موقع الحصن نيوز الإخباري (وكالة انباء الحصن نيوز الاخبارية)

احد المواقع الاخبارية الأردنية الرائدة في نقل الأخبار العاجلة والمحلية والدولية والمقالات والتقارير من وكالات الانباء العالمية ليوفّر مادة اعلامية اخبارية مميزة الى المواطن الاردني والعربي ، يُدير وكالة انباء الحصن نيوز الاخبارية هيئة محررين من الأكفاء ويعملون على مدار الساعة لإبقاء الموقع تحت التحديث المستمر..

رابط الموقع هو : http://www.al79n.com/[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


منتديات الحصن الاردنية

منتديات جامعية وعامة  ، من اكثر المنتديات الاردنية احتواءا للأقسام والمواضيع واكثرها زيارة ، يصل عدد مواضيع المنتديات حتى هذه اللحظة: الى 58,447,  و المشاركات: 480,779, و الأعضاء المسجّلين : 17,496

شكّلت المادة الدّسمة في منتديات الحصن الاردنية موسوعة شاملة لجميع الزوار والأعضاء في جميع المجالات..


رابط منتديات الحصن الاردنية هو : http://www.al79n.com/vb/index.php[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]



منتديات انتخابات نيوز

من اول المنتديات الخاصة بالإنتخابات النيابية الأردنية ، يحتوي على اقسام خاصة بالانتخابات الاردنية والمحافظات ، وايضا على اقسام عامة حوارية وثقافية واجتماعية بالإضافة الى قسم المرأة والصحة والتكنولوجيا ، ومع انه مازال في طور البدء إلا ان منتديات انتخابات نيوز تتسارع خُطاها نحو القمة..


رابط منتديات انتخابات نيوز هو : http://entkhabat-news.com/vb/[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]من المواقع التي يشترك المدير العام (حسان القضاة) في تحرير موادها الاعلامية موقع كواليس نيوز

وهو احد المواقع الرائدة في مقالات الكُتّاب العرب ، الموقع من تصميم  (شركة التكنولوجيا الرقمية لخدمات الانترنت) التي يُديرها (حسان القضاة)





رابط الموقع : http://www.kawaleesnews.com/[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][align=center]موقع فيس بوك الأردن ..

احدى مواقع (شركة التكنولوجيا الرقمية لخدمات الإنترنت) التي يُديرها (حسان القضاة)
وهو موقع شبيه بموقع فيسبوك العالمي ، ويرتاده وينضم اليه يوميا عدد كبير جدا من زواره




http://jordan-facebook.com
[/align][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يقوم المدير العام (حسان القضاة) بتصميم اعداد كبيرة من المواقع الإليكترونية وبشكل احترافي مع دعم كامل وحماية للمواقع بشكل يُنافس شركات الإنترنت الاخرى ..

للحصول على الخدمات التي تقدمها شركة التكنولوجيا الرقمية قوموابزيارة الرابط التالي : 

 


http://www.dt4ws.com/[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

*السادة اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية
اشكر بداية المسؤول العام عن المنتديات هدوء عاصف ونائبة المدير العام مها على هذا التكريم واشكركم جميعا فردا فردا على وجودكم ودعمكم..جرت العادة أن يقوم المدير بتكريم الاعضاء واليوم لي الفخر أن يتم تكريمي من قبلكم فشكرا لكم ..بحق ما اجملة من تكريم فهو من اخوة واخوات لي تعرفت عليهم هنا وقضيت معهم سنوات وايام وساعات على صفحات المنتدى ..

لا ازال اذكر كيف رسمت المنتدى في خيالي قبل بناءه..كم تصورته جميلا لكنه كان اجمل بكم
لا ازال اذكر الايام الاولى للحصن بعد انطلاقة ..كان عدد الاعضاء والزوار لا يتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحده وكانوا كلهم من اصدقائي وصديقاتي ثم يوما فيوم كبرنا بكم ..كانت فرحتي بكل عضو جديد لا توصف ..حاولت التركيز على المواضيع الهادفة وأن نكون ملتقى شبابي اردني عربي يمثل طلاب الجامعات والشباب الاردني والعربي ككل  والحمدلله نجحنا في ذلك انضم لنا نخبة من الشباب المبدع والمثقف انضم لنا اخوة واخوات اعتبرو الحصن بيتهم الالكتروني ..كبرنا بهم حقاً..فكل الشكر لك من ساهم في عطاء الحصن ولكل من غابو بعدما زرعو الوردود في ارجاء المنتدى...لكل الجنود المجهولين الذين عملو معي حتى الان بصمت وعطاء وتميز ..لكل تلك الاسماء التي غابت والتي حضرت ..فالحمدلله شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية وصلت مكانة مرموقه ومميزة بجهودكم جميعا .هي جهد جماعي في المحصلة وكنت انا من ينفذ تطلعاتكم في الامور الادارية والتقنية لا اكثر ..

اليوم نفكر في الغد ..ماذا بعد ..الغد انتم من يرسمه معنا بافكاركم واقتراحاتكم فهي بوصلتنا الحقيقية .ونحن كادارة موقع لن نوفر جهد او ماده في سبيل تحقيق الافضل لمنتدانا وموقعنا الحصن ..
الحمدلله ولد على عتبات منتديات الحصن وكالة أنباء الحصن نيوز الاخبارية واجهة موقعنا المميزة وبجهود المميز هدوء عاصف والرائعه مها وانا استمرت بكل نشاط بعد توقفها لفترة بسبب تطوير الموقع فشكرا لهم ولكل زوار الحصن نيوز وزوار المنتدى واعضائه..

منتدانا تعرض كثيرا لمحاولات تخريب..تميزة اثار غيرة الكثيرين والحمدلله فشل كل من حاول المساس بنا
ونحن منذ بداية الموقع "انطلقنا لنبقى" ونحن اليوم جالسون بفخر فى صدر مجالس التميز والابداع والعطاء بجهودكم جميعا..

منتديات الحصن واسمحو لي استعاره جملة مها"مر علينا قليل وكثير" كان اصعبها وداع اعضاء بعينهم منهم من غاب لظروف قاهره ومنهم من غادر بظروف استثنائية ومنهم من غادر بصمت ..لهم كلهم نحن مشتاقون..لوجودهم وعطرهم ومشاركاتهم واصواتهم الهامسة في الدردشة..لغضبهم في المنتدى العام وضحكاتهم في الحانة ولحظة نخوة في مساعدة عضو جديد في منتديات طلاب الجامعات الاردنية..تناثرت المشاعر هنا وهناك..بكل جدار من جدران المنتدى اشعر بهم وببصماتهم .نتمنى لو يعودو جميعا دون اعذارٍ او سؤال ..كل من غادرنا مرحب به دائما الا من اساء وكرر الاساءه وغادر موقوفا وليس بصورة اخرى

اليوم يشد من عزيمتي ان استند على اخ واخت وقفا معي مطولا ..مها ..وهدوء عاصف لن اصفهما فعبارات الوصف تخجل ..وطبعا جميع اعضاء مجلس الادارة الحاليين والسابقين واخص بالذكر الملكة زهرة التوليب ..وجميع المشرفين والمشرفين السابقين والاعضاء المؤسسين والاعضاء الجدد ..كبرت عائلتنا حقا..كم كبرنا بكم اعزائي ..فرحتي اليوم لا توصف بتكريمكم وبعيدنا الرابع ..

شكرا لكم جميعا ..وكل عام وانتم ومنتديات الحصن الاردنية بالف الف خير*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

على بركة الله نبدأ سهرتنا لهذه الليلة ..


أهلا بجميع المتواجدين .. أهلا بسيدي وصديقي مديرنا (حسان القضاة)

 :Smile: [/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا هدوء عاصف ..ومسا الخير للجميع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]كل عام وانت بألف خير حسان القضاة .. ما شاء الله كلمتك بتبكّي ..


ان شاء الله بنكون دائما عند حسن ظنك وعند حسن ظن كل الأعضاء الكرام ومن قبلهم كل الزوار الذين يعتبرون موقعنا احد المواقع الرائدة والمميزة في مادّته الضخمة ..

واعلم عزيزي حسان .. انه مهما عملنا من جهد في تكريمك .. فلن يليق بك .. 

مسائك سعيد  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حسّــــــــــان بحمد الله عبارة "انطلقنا لنبقى" بقيت شوكة في قلوب الحاقدين ..

كل موقف  كان هدفه النيل من عزيمة اهل هذا المنتدى والنيل من سمعته كان لا يبوء بالفشل فقط ، بل ويكون دفعة لهذا المنتدى للنهوض بخُطى متسارعة نحو القمة ..

بحمدالله نحن نتربّع على عرش القمة .. رغم المنافسة الشديدة في المنتديات الاردنية وحتى العربية منها ..

كل الفخر لنا جميعا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حسان سؤال فضولي :

مضى على تواجدي في هذا المنتدى عام إلا شهر واحد .. ربما شهدت في تواجدي اعضاءا غير متواجدين اليوم معنا ، ولكنني حين اعود الى المواضيع القديمة ارى اسماءا لامعة حروفها من ماء الذهب ، نحتت في هذا الصرح اجمل المنحوتات وارقاها ، ربما لا اود ذكر هذه الاسماء لأنني لا احصيها كلها فأخاف ان يعتب علي بعضهم ، انا لم اتعرف عليهم ولم اعرفهم ، ولكن تنتابني موجه من الاشتياق لهم ولتواجدهم معنا .. ماذا عسانا نفعل كإدارة في هذا المنتدى لدعوة من نستطيع دعوته للعودة الى هذا البيت الدافيء ..؟ وماذا عسانا فاعلين كأعضاء ايضا؟
[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

تسلم هدوء والحمدلله على بقائنا شوكه في حلق كل من حاول المساس بنا
وكيفك :SnipeR (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> تسلم هدوء والحمدلله على بقائنا شوكه ي حلق كل من حاول المساس بنا
> وكيفك



انا بخير ما دامني متفرغ عاطفيــــــــــا  :SnipeR (16): 

حسان الدنيا بتعلم الواحد دروس دون الحاجة الى مُعلّم .. هاد هو التعليم المجاني الصح  :Bl (11):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]حسان سؤال فضولي :
> 
> مضى على تواجدي في هذا المنتدى عام إلا شهر واحد .. ربما شهدت في تواجدي اعضاءا غير متواجدين اليوم معنا ، ولكنني حين اعود الى المواضيع القديمة ارى اسماءا لامعة حروفها من ماء الذهب ، نحتت في هذا الصرح اجمل المنحوتات وارقاها ، ربما لا اود ذكر هذه الاسماء لأنني لا احصيها كلها فأخاف ان يعتب علي بعضهم ، انا لم اتعرف عليهم ولم اعرفهم ، ولكن تنتابني موجه من الاشتياق لهم ولتواجدهم معنا .. ماذا عسانا نفعل كإدارة في هذا المنتدى لدعوة من نستطيع دعوته للعودة الى هذا البيت الدافيء ..؟ وماذا عسانا فاعلين كأعضاء ايضا؟
> [/align]


بالفعل هدوء عاصف اسماء من ذهب غابت ..تمر اليوم دون ردود او ضيوف وبحكم أن بعضهم اعرفه معرفة شخصية فمنهم من له اسبابه  الخاصه التي اجبرته على الغياب ومنهم من "بتدلل :Icon28: " وبحق له ذلك ومنهم من غادر لاسباب شخصيه مشاكل مع عضو معين او لغياب عضو معين..فبعض الاسماء توجد معا وتغيب معا "احزاب مميزه" كادارة منتدى سنقوم بمراسلتهم والاتصال بهم ودعوتهم من جديد ولدي تصريحات ومعلومات عن قرب عودة بعض الاعضاء المميزين جدا واشكر الرائعه احساس المطر على جهودها  الكبيره في اعاده دعوة الاعضاء الغائبين للمنتدى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اكيد كل الشكر لكل عضو بحاول يرجع عضو سابق غايب عنا ..


حسان .. روح عالحانة تفرج .. انا بحتج  :Bl (32):  واذا ما بتاخد حقي رح اترك المنتدى نص ساعة  :Copy Of Ag: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  ياي يعني اخيرا رح اخلص منك هدوء روعه  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ياي يعني اخيرا رح اخلص منك هدوء روعه




لعاد انا كاين اتفلسف  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag: 
هو اللي بحكي الحق هون بنزعل منه  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## احساس المطر

حسان عمره ما كان مدير وبس وشو ما قلنا قليل بحقة حسان وقف معي كتير وساعدني داخل المنتدى وخارج المنتدى وما بقصر مع حد ,بحب المنتدى وبيعنيله كثيييييييييييييييييييير بخاف اي عضو خاصه بنت تنضر من المنتدى وهالموضوع عن تجربه خط احمر عند حسان..حسان شاعر حساس ديوانه بكاء على صدري بجنن والتاني احلى حسان طيب وحنون بس عصبي ومع هيك نفسي اشوفه يوم بعصب في المنتدى  :SnipeR (48):  وراك وراك وواجبنا حسان قلتلك من شعرهن  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هاي حسان يروح يشوف المقلب .. واكيد رح يرجع يضحك علي .. بس يا مها بوعدك اردلك اياها .. بطريقة ما بتحلمي فيها  :SnipeR (2): [/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

صحتين هدوء عاصف  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان عمره ما كان مدير وبس وشو ما قلنا قليل بحقة حسان وقف معي كتير وساعدني داخل المنتدى وخارج المنتدى وما بقصر مع حد ,بحب المنتدى وبيعنيله كثيييييييييييييييييييير بخاف اي عضو خاصه بنت تنضر من المنتدى وهالموضوع عن تجربه خط احمر عند حسان..حسان شاعر حساس ديوانه بكاء على صدري بجنن والتاني احلى حسان طيب وحنون بس عصبي ومع هيك نفسي اشوفه يوم بعصب في المنتدى  وراك وراك وواجبنا حسان قلتلك من شعرهن


شكرا احساس المطر :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عجبتي يا حسان كلمة (احساس المطر) .. ((من شعرهن)) هههههه

بدي اكون موجود يومها .. ممكن ترن علي لما يصير الإشي؟  :SnipeR (80): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حسان سؤال فني ..

هلأ ديوانك التاني  صعبٌ أغادرُ من دمي تم نشره ولا لأ؟

سؤال آخر .. حساب الشاعر حسان القضاة على الفيس بوك هو ملكك ولا شخص آخر انشأه؟[/align]

----------


## احلام

حسان مساء الخير..حسان الشاعر من اسبوعين كتبت هدول في موضوع هدوء عاصف في منتدى الاعمال المنقوله
حسان..شكرا على كل شيء الله لا يحرمنا منك ولا من منتدى الحصن يا احلى مدير بالدنيا



> عزيزي حسان لا ازال اذكر اول قصيدة لك شاهدتها بتاريخ 9-15-2006  ذيلتها باستفزاز لك واسئله كانت بغرض اكتشاف حقيقة القصيده فلا اخفيط لم اتوقع انك كاتبها لكن بعدما اجبتني وشرحت كل اسرار القصيده وختمت ردك في ذلك المنتدى الاردني الاحمر بصفحه تبين حقوق الديوان ادركت اي ذنب اقترفته وشعرت بالسعاده من اسلوبك الراقي في الرد علي-بطوله بال- وعدم التجريح وبكل ثقة..
> بحثت اليوم في مسوداتي ووجدت الرد الثاني الذي وضعته هناك..خجلت يومها ما كتبت..اضعه من جديد لتتذكر..واتذكر..ورغم ذلك لا يزال في شعرك تطور وتجديد ..احسبك تعيش كل يوم قصه حب مختلفة لتترك هذا التنوع الشعري -فهل ظلمتك-أم أن خيالك الواسع هو ملهمتك الجديده بعد غياب فيروز,لا ادري فرغم تشبه نبرة الحزن في اغلب قصائدك هناك تجديد حتى بحزنك..
> 
> اتركك مع ردي القديك ريطه أن تتبعه بابتسامه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بس احلى اشي انه واثق فيه ولا بخوف الزلمة مني  :SnipeR (16):  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## احساس المطر

> [align=center]عجبتي يا حسان كلمة (احساس المطر) .. ((من شعرهن)) هههههه[/align][align=center]
> 
> بدي اكون موجود يومها .. ممكن ترن علي لما يصير الإشي؟ [/align]


 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]حسان سؤال فني ..
> 
> هلأ ديوانك التاني  صعبٌ أغادرُ من دمي تم نشره ولا لأ؟
> 
> سؤال آخر .. حساب الشاعر حسان القضاة على الفيس بوك هو ملكك ولا شخص آخر انشأه؟[/align]


صعب أغادر من دمي جاهز للنشر لكن لم اطبعه بعد فكل فتره اضيف اليه قصيده اتوقع طباعته بشهر 12 ان شاء الله فبعض القصائد على المسودات لم اقم بتفريغها والبعض الاخر بحاجة الى رحله بحث والطباعه ستكون في لبنان كون بكاء على صدري تم اقتصاص بعض قصائده في دائرة المطبوعات والنشر لكن عند طباعته في لبنان من الاسهل ادخاله دون اي تعديلات

----------


## حسان القضاة

> بس احلى اشي انه واثق فيه ولا بخوف الزلمة مني


هههههههههه شو يا مها انا خايف موضوع تسكير المنتدى ببالك فالمقالب مثل الاحلام بتعكس تفكيرنا :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان مساء الخير..حسان الشاعر من اسبوعين كتبت هدول في موضوع هدوء عاصف في منتدى الاعمال المنقوله
> حسان..شكرا على كل شيء الله لا يحرمنا منك ولا من منتدى الحصن يا احلى مدير بالدنيا


شكرا احلام   :SnipeR (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> صعب أغادر من دمي جاهز للنشر لكن لم اطبعه بعد فكل فتره اضيف اليه قصيده اتوقع طباعته بشهر 12 ان شاء الله فبعض القصائد على المسودات لم اقم بتفريغها والبعض الاخر بحاجة الى رحله بحث والطباعه ستكون في لبنان كون بكاء على صدري تم اقتصاص بعض قصائده في دائرة المطبوعات والنشر لكن عند طباعته في لبنان من الاسهل ادخاله دون اي تعديلات



غريب انني لاحظت في احد ردودك ان هناك عددا من القصائد ما مُنع نشرها!
تشديد غريب!


رائع حسان .. كل التوفيق ..  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههه شو يا مها انا خايف موضوع تسكير المنتدى ببالك فالمقالب مثل الاحلام بتعكس تفكيرنا




حسان وانا مع مها عالماسنجر رنّيت عليك بس كان موبايلك مسكّر .. من القهر كنت بدي احكي مع غسان  :4022039350:

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]تسلم هدوء..صحيح صفحتي على الفيس بوك مش انا الي عملتها وانجنيت حتى اعرفت مين عملها وكل الشكر لكل من دعمني كشاعر ولكل من نقل ونشر قصائدي باسمي في المدونات والمنتديات والمجلات[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان وانا مع مها عالماسنجر رنّيت عليك بس كان موبايلك مسكّر .. من القهر كنت بدي احكي مع غسان


هههههههههه بسيطه بس مش قليله مها 

الله يستر ما يجي دوري :SnipeR (16):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حسان في الك رد عجبني قرأته مبارح على aljazeera talk بتحكي فيه عن حزب التحرير .. 


حسان متحدّث رائع جدا جدا جدا ومثقف الى حدٍ بعيد لدرجة ان مثقفين بارزين قد لا يستطيعون مُجارته في مناظرة ما!

لا مجاملة حسان لكن الحق يُقال ..[/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]حسان مش حكيت فيه اوسمه متى عالعيد الجاي يعني :Icon28: [/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]حسان في الك رد عجبني قرأته مبارح على aljazeera talk بتحكي فيه عن حزب التحرير .. 
> 
> 
> حسان متحدّث رائع جدا جدا جدا ومثقف الى حدٍ بعيد لدرجة ان مثقفين بارزين قد لا يستطيعون مُجارته في مناظرة ما!
> 
> لا مجاملة حسان لكن الحق يُقال ..[/align]


تسلم هدوء ..الجزيره توك فتره تواجدت هناك للنقاش مع اعضاء حزب التحرير  والدفاع عن مواقف الاردن السياسية التي يساء تفسيرها من قبلهم اكره كل شخص يعتنق الفكر التكفيري وما اكثر المغرر بهم منهم ,لكن المشكله ما بتناقشو انته بتحكي شرق وهمه غرب لكن الحمدلله احرجتهم ايامها ..شو هدوء كاين تدور وراي هيك بنخاف منك صار الي عندك ملف :SnipeR (10):  الله يستر ما اكون عضو مشاكس بمنتدى وانا ناسي ويحكو الاعضاء اذا المدير كاين هيك واعلق :Big Grin:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]حسان مش حكيت فيه اوسمه متى عالعيد الجاي يعني[/align]


انت ليش محروق دمك ما الك وسام :Copy Of Ag: 
ان شاء الله رح يتم قريبا جدا كان المفروض اليوم لكن ظروفي ما سمحت  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> تسلم هدوء ..الجزيره توك فتره تواجدت هناك للنقاش مع اعضاء حزب التحرير  والدفاع عن مواقف الاردن السياسية التي يساء تفسيرها من قبلهم اكره كل شخص يعتنق الفكر الكفيري وما اكثر المغرر بهم منهم ,لكن المشكله ما بتناقشو انته بتحكي شرق وهمه غرب لكن الحمدلله احرجتهم ايامها ..شو هدوء كاين تدور وراي هيك بنخاف منك صار الي عندك ملف الله يستر ما اكون عضو مشاكس بمنتدى وانا ناسي ويحكو الاعضاء اذا المدير كاين هيك واعلق




ههههههه لا كنت بطلّع خامة هالموضوع فحبيت اعرف كل اشي عنك  :SnipeR (66): 

لا تطمن تواجدك على الشبكة مُشرّف  :SnipeR (87): 

هديك مها اللي بتعمل هيك  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> ههههههه لا كنت بطلّع خامة هالموضوع فحبيت اعرف كل اشي عنك 
> 
> لا تطمن تواجدك على الشبكة مُشرّف 
> 
> هديك مها اللي بتعمل هيك


تسلم يا كبير  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]فيه مشاركه انحذفت  :Icon28: 
بتمون[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]احساس المطر روحي ع لبنان حطي الرد هناك .. الرقابة اخف بهديك البلاد  :Bl (11): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكثر شي بعجبني بحسان دقة المواعيد يعني يالهي شو بحب هالشغله فيه  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]احساس المطر جاوبك هدوء ..على لبنان احسنلك  :Icon28: 
تم الحذف لانه جاوبتك فوق ما فيه داعي للتكرار :SnipeR (5): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اكتر صفة بحسان بتفق عليها كل اللي التقوا بحسان وقعدوا معه .. هي أُنس القعده معه وايضا الوقت بمر طيارة برفقته ، وما ننسى رفيقته الدائمة -الأرجيلة- .. اجواء رائعة اجواء حسان  :SnipeR (16): [/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]اوك اتفقتو علي يعني ..مها احنا صاحبات صح :SnipeR (37): 
استنى مقلب حسان تخطيطي انا ومها  :4022039350: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حســـــــان سؤال شخصي:

هل انت عصبي ولا هادي ؟ حدد انت شو بالزبط ؟

ما قدرت احدد طبيعتك بسمع شكل وشفت شكل تاني !  :Bl (32): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center]اوك اتفقتو علي يعني ..مها احنا صاحبات صح
> استنى مقلب حسان تخطيطي انا ومها [/align]


طبعا ولو مين قلك ما في  :SnipeR (5):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## احلام

متابعة معكم ..خايفة كون ثقيلة دم عند البعض متابعة بصمت

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اكثر شي بعجبني بحسان دقة المواعيد يعني يالهي شو بحب هالشغله فيه


تسلمي مها بس ليش عندي شعور اتفقتو جد انت واحساس المطر..موضوع المواعيد مش دائما صراحه بس بحب التزم وبكره الانتظار كثير يعني ما بحب استنى خاصه المجهول لكن الظروف بتجبرنا ايام ننتظر حتى بدون امل :SnipeR (5): ..مين امل ما بعرفها :SnipeR (80):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> متابعة معكم ..خايفة كون ثقيلة دم عند البعض متابعة بصمت




احلام وحدي الله مستحيل اللي بتحكي فيه .. بالعكس تواجدك رائع .. هون كل اشي بدنا نحكيه لحسان رح نحكيه .. مش اليوم بس .. بكل يوم .. وبكل موقف .. كلكم دمكم خفيف ، أهلا بالجميع ..  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حسان انسان رائع بكل معنى الكلمة
اشي كبير بحياة كتير اشخاص
يمكن انا كإنسان بطل من حقي اعبر عنه بس كعضو بحكيله كلمة وحدة

"الك هيبة"

اكثر زيراتك هنا ارجوك فنتوق لتواجدك
وعدني بذلك

"دموع المطر"

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> تسلمي مها بس ليش عندي شعور اتفقتو جد انت واحساس المطر..موضوع المواعيد مش دائما صراحه بس بحب التزم وبكره الانتظار كثير يعني ما بحب استنى خاصه المجهول لكن الظروف بتجبرنا ايام ننتظر حتى بدون امل..مين امل ما بعرفها




حسان انا وياك اللي رح نعمل المقلب بمها واحساس المطر .. شو رايك بالقائمة السوداء؟  :SnipeR (80):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]اكتر صفة بحسان بتفق عليها كل اللي التقوا بحسان وقعدوا معه .. هي أُنس القعده معه وايضا الوقت بمر طيارة برفقته ، وما ننسى رفيقته الدائمة -الأرجيلة- .. اجواء رائعة اجواء حسان [/align]


تسلم هدوء ..انت الي لا يمل من الجلوس معك والارجيلة رفيقة السهر والصباح واستراحات الشغل معي بكل مكان ..كعيون الغالية :SnipeR (5):

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]اهلا احلام ليه مين متضايق منك[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> متابعة معكم ..خايفة كون ثقيلة دم عند البعض متابعة بصمت


شاركينا احلام واهلا فيك ...................

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان انسان رائع بكل معنى الكلمة
> اشي كبير بحياة كتير اشخاص
> يمكن انا كإنسان بطل من حقي اعبر عنه بس كعضو بحكيله كلمة وحدة
> 
> "الك هيبة"
> 
> اكثر زيراتك هنا ارجوك فنتوق لتواجدك
> وعدني بذلك
> 
> "دموع المطر"


شكرا دموع المطر ..ومتواجد دائما إن شاء الله

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]هدوء عاصف قائمه سوداء..ايامك سودا لو انا ومها فيها[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:4022039350:  اه والله ايام سودا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حسان .. لما بتصير مشكلة بالمنتدى وبتطلب حلها وقت كبير وتركيز مش طبيعي .. شو بتعمل؟

مرة بتذكر كنت حاطط موضوع مشان نجرب الستايل ، عاد سألت كيف صندوق الردود؟ ما حدا جاوب جيت حكيت:

لو بدنا نطلب عروس؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

عند حاجتهم ما ببين حدا منهم

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]حســـــــان سؤال شخصي:
> 
> هل انت عصبي ولا هادي ؟ حدد انت شو بالزبط ؟
> 
> ما قدرت احدد طبيعتك بسمع شكل وشفت شكل تاني ! [/align]


انا عصبي جدا..لدرجة ما بمسك اعصابي وانا معصب..عادي واحد زمرلي بسكر الشارع وبنزل بتهاوش معه وقيس عليها لكن في المنتدى الحمدلله دائما ماسك اعصابي ولولا هيك كان بلحظه عصبيه خربت الدنيا..المنتدى ملاذي كالشعر بالنسبة لي اكون هنا كما انا دون ارهاصات الحياة وضغوط العمل ومشاكل الدنيا اكون هنا باحاسيسي وشوقي اليكم وقلمي لا اكثر..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا عصبي جدا..لدرجة ما بمسك اعصابي وانا معصب..عادي واحد زمرلي بسكر الشارع وبنزل بتهاوش معه وقيس عليها لكن في المنتدى الحمدلله دائما ماسك اعصابي ولولا هيك كان بلحظه عصبيه خربت الدنيا..المنتدى ملاذي كالشعر بالنسبة لي اكون هنا كما انا دون ارهاصات الحياة وضغوط العمل ومشاكل الدنيا اكون هنا باحاسيسي وشوقي اليكم وقلمي لا اكثر..


مهو الحمد لله بتمسك اعصابك تخيل انك ما بتمسك اعصابك وانا عصبيه روحت  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## احلام

[align=center]بتسمع شيء هلا ؟؟ وما هي اكثر قصيدة بتحبها من قصائدك وآخر قصيدة كتبتها شو كانت وما هي المناسبة وممكن تنزلها في المنتدى ؟[/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

انعجق حسان                     :SnipeR (80):

----------


## احساس المطر

> [align=center]بتسمع شيء هلا ؟؟ وما هي اكثر قصيدة بتحبها من قصائدك وآخر قصيدة كتبتها شو كانت وما هي المناسبة وممكن تنزلها في المنتدى ؟[/align]


احلام هاد مش كرسي الاعتراف
لنشوف حسان بس لو بده يجاوبك رح يظل ساعه يجاوب :SnipeR (91):

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]احساس المطر اطلعي من راسي زي ما بحكو الدواوين  :Copy Of Ag:  لا بس فيه رد كنت بدي اعمله اقتباس ضيعته مش عارف بأي صفحة  :Bl (32): [/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]حسان .. لما بتصير مشكلة بالمنتدى وبتطلب حلها وقت كبير وتركيز مش طبيعي .. شو بتعمل؟
> 
> مرة بتذكر كنت حاطط موضوع مشان نجرب الستايل ، عاد سألت كيف صندوق الردود؟ ما حدا جاوب جيت حكيت:
> 
> لو بدنا نطلب عروس؟؟؟؟؟؟ [/align]
> 
> عند حاجتهم ما ببين حدا منهم


هههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني هدوء مش بحكيلك انك عامللي ملف احكيلي لاي جهه بتشتغل :Copy Of Ag: 

حسب المشكله وحسب مزاجي صراحه مرات بكون متنكد ما بعرف اشتغل لكن بالمحصله بالشغل انا طويل بال اهم شي اكون راضي عن النتيجة بحب اعطي كل شيء حقة  

بخصوص  ردي هاي لو طلبنا عروس جد جلطوني يومها انا ما بتبين عندي التغيرات مباشره والتعديلات بسبب الكوكيز ولانه بكون فاتح السيرفر من جهازي وهيك امور تقنيه بكون بدي اعرف نتيجة الشغل بفتح المسنجر طبعا على المسنجر عندي 1000 واحد بعرف منهم 5 لا تسالوني مين همه ما بعرف بدخل بلاقي ناس عاملينلي اد لهيك الي بستنى يشوفني اون لاين ما يحلم بالهشي ممكن ادخل اون لاين لاشخاص معينين بس المهم بدخل المسنجر ببعث رابط التعديل او الموقع الي بعمله لناس ما بعرفهم بسأله ظاهر عند اللوجو ..الموقع متناسق ..شو فيه تحت المهم بجننهم الناس الي ما بعرفهم الموجودين اون ..المهم كان فيه يومها مشكله بالستايل وكتبت رد بالدردشة بسأل جنوني ما حد معبرني بردو على مواضيع ثانيه وانا بدي اعرف زبط ولا لا :Icon28:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


حسان بدي اعرف شو قصة هاي الصورة .. مبينه انها رائعة وقصتها اروع  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اشكر هدوء على هذه السهرة تصبحون على خير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اشكر هدوء على هذه السهرة تصبحون على خير




شكرا لتواجدكِ دموع المطر .. رائعة بحضوركم البهي  :Smile: 

تُصبحين على خير ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مهو الحمد لله بتمسك اعصابك تخيل انك ما بتمسك اعصابك وانا عصبيه روحت


شايفه يا مها كان هدوء عاصف انجن :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]بتسمع شيء هلا ؟؟ وما هي اكثر قصيدة بتحبها من قصائدك وآخر قصيدة كتبتها شو كانت وما هي المناسبة وممكن تنزلها في المنتدى ؟[/align]


بسمع اغنية لعاصي الحلاني من 3 ساعات اسمها مريت جنب خيامهم ..آخر  قصيدة كتبتها لحبيبتي شوق وعتب وامور آخرى بعتذر عن نشرها لاسباب خاصه وان شاء الله رح انشر العديد من قصائدي الجديده والقديمه التي لم انشرها في الفتره القادمه في المنتدى
شكرا احلام

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]طيب خلص الاجتماع
ليه سكتو :Icon28: [/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

حسان لو قلتلك شو تشكيلة منتخب الحصن من الاعضاء تخيل حالك مدرب وعندك مباره مهمه مع منتدى ثاني مين ال11 لاعب منتخب الحصن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هههههههه احساس المطر لا ما خلص بس انشغلت بمخطط هندسي .. مني بكرة من الصبح دوام ، حسان فعلا انعجق هههههه  :Bl (11): [/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان لو قلتلك شو تشكيلة منتخب الحصن من الاعضاء تخيل حالك مدرب وعندك مباره مهمه مع منتدى ثاني مين ال11 لاعب منتخب الحصن


التشكيلة مش للنشر حتى ما يصير زعل بس بهمك تعرفي انك احتياط :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> حسان بدي اعرف شو قصة هاي الصورة .. مبينه انها رائعة وقصتها اروع [/align]


تسلم هدوء هالصورة من حفل توقيع ديواني"بكاء على صدري" في المركز الثقافي الملكي..الحفل كان برعاية وزيرة الثقافة الاردنية والسفير الروماني ..القيت يومها عدد كبير من القصائد كانت امسية خرافية ولا ينافسها بذاكرتي كشاعر إلا الامسية الشعرية التي اقمتها في بيت عرار ضمن فعاليات مهرجان تراث الأردن الذي تشرفت بكوني المسؤول الثقافي العام عنه..الامسية دعوت عليها اعضاء منتديات الحصن وتشرفت بحضور الكثير منهم -ولا ازال يا عباده بانتظار الصور....بتذكر صورت الامسيه كامله صور وفيديو :Copy Of Ag:  ووعدتني بنسخة..ونور المنتدى بردك اليوم على فكره-شكرا هدوء عاصف..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اشكر هدوء على هذه السهرة تصبحون على خير


وانت من اهله




> [align=center]هههههههه احساس المطر لا ما خلص بس انشغلت بمخطط هندسي .. مني بكرة من الصبح دوام ، حسان فعلا انعجق هههههه [/align]


الله يعطيك العافية هدوء..وانعجقنا شوي

شكرا للجميع والله يعطيكم العافية سعدت بتواجدي معكم اليوم وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الحفل والاجتماع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يعطيك الف عافية عزيزي حسان وكانت سهرة رائعة برفقتك .. ارجو ان تتكرر ان شاء الله

شكرا لكل من شاركنا ..


ملاحظة: هذه المساحة ستبقى مفتوحة كـ همسات لسيّد الإنجازات في اي وقت لمن اراد ان يوصل رسالته الى المدير العام و يُعبّر عن تقديره وحبّه واعجابه به ..


شكرا للجميع  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير  اخي حسان 
يعطيك العافيه على القصائد الصراحه كلمات قمه في الجمال والتحدي الائق
اشكرك على هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يحمل في طياته الجمال والرفعه


دمت يا كبيرنا


يسلمو هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]إقتباسات من كلمة المدير العام (الشاعر حسان القضاة) (1)





ونحن منذ بداية الموقع "انطلقنا لنبقى" ونحن اليوم جالسون بفخر فى صدر مجالس التميز والابداع والعطاء بجهودكم جميعا..

منتديات الحصن واسمحو لي استعاره جملة مها"مر علينا قليل وكثير" كان اصعبها وداع اعضاء بعينهم منهم من غاب لظروف قاهره ومنهم من غادر بظروف استثنائية ومنهم من غادر بصمت ..لهم كلهم نحن مشتاقون..لوجودهم وعطرهم ومشاركاتهم واصواتهم الهامسة في الدردشة..لغضبهم في المنتدى العام وضحكاتهم في الحانة ولحظة نخوة في مساعدة عضو جديد في منتديات طلاب الجامعات الاردنية..تناثرت المشاعر هنا وهناك..بكل جدار من جدران المنتدى اشعر بهم وببصماتهم .نتمنى لو يعودو جميعا دون اعذارٍ او سؤال ..كل من غادرنا مرحب به دائما الا من اساء وكرر الاساءه وغادر موقوفا وليس بصورة اخرى[/align]







[align=center]ارجو كل عضو غادرنا بسبب او دون سبب عودته الينا .. فقد اشتقنا اليكم جميعا ، وكل عامٍ وانتم بخير ..[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]موقع جديد من انجازات مديرنا العام الشاعر (حسان القضاة)

"موقع ملتقى الاعلاميين الشباب العرب الثالث"

http://aymftoday.com





في الواقع من اجمل المواقع التي شاهدتها ، تصميم احترافي رائع وتنسيق اروع ..

الموقع من برمجة وتصميم وتطوير "شركة التكنولوجيا الرقمية لخدمات الانترنت"
بإدارة السيد المدير العام (حسان القضاة)





الله يعطيك العافية حسان  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بصدق موقع راع عنجد الله يخليلنا اياه حسان  :Bl (31):

----------


## وسام المصري

الله يبارك فيك ويوفقك

----------


## &روان&

ما شاء الله عليك 
 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *السادة اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية
> اشكر بداية المسؤول العام عن المنتديات هدوء عاصف ونائبة المدير العام مها على هذا التكريم واشكركم جميعا فردا فردا على وجودكم ودعمكم..جرت العادة أن يقوم المدير بتكريم الاعضاء واليوم لي الفخر أن يتم تكريمي من قبلكم فشكرا لكم ..بحق ما اجملة من تكريم فهو من اخوة واخوات لي تعرفت عليهم هنا وقضيت معهم سنوات وايام وساعات على صفحات المنتدى ..
> 
> لا ازال اذكر كيف رسمت المنتدى في خيالي قبل بناءه..كم تصورته جميلا لكنه كان اجمل بكم
> لا ازال اذكر الايام الاولى للحصن بعد انطلاقة ..كان عدد الاعضاء والزوار لا يتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحده وكانوا كلهم من اصدقائي وصديقاتي ثم يوما فيوم كبرنا بكم ..كانت فرحتي بكل عضو جديد لا توصف ..حاولت التركيز على المواضيع الهادفة وأن نكون ملتقى شبابي اردني عربي يمثل طلاب الجامعات والشباب الاردني والعربي ككل  والحمدلله نجحنا في ذلك انضم لنا نخبة من الشباب المبدع والمثقف انضم لنا اخوة واخوات اعتبرو الحصن بيتهم الالكتروني ..كبرنا بهم حقاً..فكل الشكر لك من ساهم في عطاء الحصن ولكل من غابو بعدما زرعو الوردود في ارجاء المنتدى...لكل الجنود المجهولين الذين عملو معي حتى الان بصمت وعطاء وتميز ..لكل تلك الاسماء التي غابت والتي حضرت ..فالحمدلله شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية وصلت مكانة مرموقه ومميزة بجهودكم جميعا .هي جهد جماعي في المحصلة وكنت انا من ينفذ تطلعاتكم في الامور الادارية والتقنية لا اكثر ..
> 
> اليوم نفكر في الغد ..ماذا بعد ..الغد انتم من يرسمه معنا بافكاركم واقتراحاتكم فهي بوصلتنا الحقيقية .ونحن كادارة موقع لن نوفر جهد او ماده في سبيل تحقيق الافضل لمنتدانا وموقعنا الحصن ..
> الحمدلله ولد على عتبات منتديات الحصن وكالة أنباء الحصن نيوز الاخبارية واجهة موقعنا المميزة وبجهود المميز هدوء عاصف والرائعه مها وانا استمرت بكل نشاط بعد توقفها لفترة بسبب تطوير الموقع فشكرا لهم ولكل زوار الحصن نيوز وزوار المنتدى واعضائه..
> 
> ...



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهٍ يا منتدانا 
ايا ليت الزمان يعود يوما
كم اشتقت لكم جميعا

----------


## دليلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,فعلا  حسان شخص نفتخر انو تعرفنا عليك وكنا معك ,,رغم  غيابي لكني لم انسكم ايها الاخوة ,,,,شكرا لكم جميعااا

----------

